# Zone Alarm Configurations for Multiple User Computer



## Bent137 (Oct 12, 2004)

My parents computer is multi-user, with identities for each of them, me, a guest and my Aunt (a frequent visitor). I decided to download and install Zone Alarm to help protect it from outside threats. So I did so by going in the administrative account (I just click cancel on the log in box and it gives me access to everything on the computer...) and downloaded and installed. When in that way, it works just fine. But I logged out and logged back in as my father, the most frequent user, and it did not load. Once it seemed clear to me everything that loads on start up was done loading I hit ctrl+alt+del, and it listed it as "Zlclient (Not Responding)", so I tried logging in again, and again, and restarting and logging in, nothing helped.

What is causing this and how can I fix it so it loads properly for each individual user instead of just the administrative account. I'm pretty sure it's possible because AIM and Winamp are downloaded onto the computer and both are accessible from all accounts, Winamp starts in the taskbar on loading just fine.

Any help with this situation is muchly appreciated. Incase it's needed, they use Windows98.


----------



## Bent137 (Oct 12, 2004)

Nevermind. It is suddenly working just dandy. Thanks anyways!


----------



## Bent137 (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay apparently that was a lie. It's tempermental. Sometimes it'll come on just fine. Sometimes it'll give the "Not Responding" error.


----------



## quester12 (Aug 16, 2005)

*smg etc*

hey; 
bent137 
you runnin me?

zonealarm is finicky as it is as i have read upon.

no it was not a lie..... (murphy's law) anything that can happen 
will happen .

i have questions serious ones about zonealarm.
i have 3 machines that require protection .
good luck .

if i find out anything while parusing ; i'll let you know.

quester12


----------

